# pto light



## JAG (Aug 5, 2008)

hey new to board, i have a tc30 new holland ( a small tractor) i cannot get it to crank. the pto light is showing that the pto is engaged but its not.it was running i was bushhogging and i disengaged the pto and it stopped turning but the light did not go off now it will not crank because it thinks its engaged .how can i fix this r at least bypass it so i can get it out of the feild.thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum JAG! 

Have you checked all of the fuses and circuit breakers/relay modules in the fuse/breaker holder?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I removed the thread over in the Big Tractor section since the TC30 is a compact. Double posts can get confusing and this way it gets the best visibility.


----------



## howierd3866 (May 18, 2008)

any luck yet...first check and make its completly out....if it not the fuses then check some has a synole


----------



## JAG (Aug 5, 2008)

found the problem ,a broken wire under tractor im guessing the solinoid or plug ,thanks


----------

